

San Diego's 8th Hacker News meetup is this Fri at 7:30pm (free but need RSVP) - jayliew
http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup#27AUG2010

======
jayliew
Edit: should have added a date above, "this Fri" is 8/27/2010

